# 9mm rounds Al vs brass case



## wvextremist (Apr 27, 2009)

Two Questions:
1. Is there a huge difference in these rounds? 
2. Whats the chances that a S&W M&P would feed aluminum cased rounds?

Thanks


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

1. Not huge, but Aluminum is cheaper. It's also not reloadable and weighs a little less. Fine for the range but I personally wouldn't recommend it for SD/HD purposes.

2. There is every chance in the world that it'll load, fire and eject reliably in any cleaned and properly lubricated and otherwise functional firearm. Seriously.


----------



## mlc (Nov 9, 2008)

ditto what was said above. i use it all the time in my sig p250 and have never had an issue.


----------



## wvextremist (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks guys, I always look at it when I am getting ammo for the range and wonder how bad it would be. I just never take the chance


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

I love the Blazer aluminum stuff. The fact it can't reload doesn't effect me, I don't reload; the fact it's cheap and reliable definitely effects me.


----------

